# XT Labs



## MetalHeadX (Aug 16, 2020)

Well may as well get to talking to yall. Hopefully I'm doing this right, but if not....my bad 🤷*♂️
Some what new to using gear....kinda. still a lot to learn and experience. Ive only used 3 lab brands so far and only steady on o e which is the XT. Here is my experience with it from my perspective. Been using the T-XT 400 for over a year straight now on a 1cc dose with what seems like good results to me. Just staryed their Boldeplex-200 about 3 weeks ago. First injection, placebo or not I def felt my endurance was already doing better, however so far....was hoping my stamina would be WAY better and as far as vascularity goes it has improved but I was hoping for roadmap style shit lol. Def seem to have gains (don't have a scale.....I know I ****in suck at this lol. Im an AMATEUR!!) Decent fat loss but I also changed my diet to salmon and salad for the firat 2 weeks so....that def had to have been the biggest factor. Anywho. That's my XT Labs review.


----------



## Rigorhead (Aug 16, 2020)

Hard to say if it's legit. There's some good online sources out there and there's some bad ones. Do blood work before and mid-cycle. 
Let us know how it turns out bro!


----------



## MetalHeadX (Aug 20, 2020)

It was too late to start bloodwork but I do olan on trying to get some bloodwork done since I've used almost strictly XT test since I got bloodwork done a couple years ago....MIGHT shed some light. I've got one more injection left on the EQ and am finally seeing a little size gain (not lifting heavy AT ALL), muscles feel denser and tighter, abs are def showing better even on a shitty diet, decent vascularity.


----------



## CJ (Aug 20, 2020)

MetalHeadX said:


> I've got one more injection left on the EQ and am finally seeing a little size gain.. .




A few days ago you said that you just started the Boldenone 3 weeks ago. So only 4 weeks?

Shortest run of EQ ever.


----------



## dragon1952 (Aug 20, 2020)

Reviews belong in Steroid Underground Uncensored - it says right there in the subforum description - "This forum is intended for legitimate reviews of sources" :^ /
Just mentioning this because there seems to be an influx of newcomers that can't post in the correct forums. New guys, please read the forum descriptions first so you can figure out what forum is best for your post.


----------



## The Phoenix (Aug 20, 2020)

XT is legit and a competitor to Omega. I  primarily represent Omega but have had to provide that one as an alt. I. Prefer not to recommend anything other than omega because I know the quality control measures of that lab and world class rated.


----------



## DOOM (Aug 20, 2020)

You should be buying from a source that posts test results from there finished products “not raws” 

There are not any on ugbb that I am aware of. This is the proper way to run a ugl. If the source tells you it’s too expensive they are lying. They are making plenty of money. 

Lastly you could always send samples out to be tested on your own dime. It is a very simple process.


----------



## MetalHeadX (Aug 21, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> A few days ago you said that you just started the Boldenone 3 weeks ago. So only 4 weeks?
> 
> Shortest run of EQ ever.



Yeah I only bought 1 vial just as a test to see how my body reacted to it....aaand now Im wishing I would have bought more lol. Doing 1cc test with 1cc EQ every 5 days.


----------



## MetalHeadX (Aug 21, 2020)

DOOM said:


> You should be buying from a source that posts test results from there finished products “not raws”
> 
> There are not any on ugbb that I am aware of. This is the proper way to run a ugl. If the source tells you it’s too expensive they are lying. They are making plenty of money.
> 
> Lastly you could always send samples out to be tested on your own dime. It is a very simple process.



Any info on how to check on my own would be appreciated.


----------

